# Unbeständiger Tansanit - falsch



## Astoran (19. März 2008)

Hi ho, wollt nur anmerken, dass der Gem "Unbeständiger Tansanit" 5 Stärke und 4 Beweglichkeit hat und nicht wie im Planer 5 Stärke und 4 Ausdauer.

Grüße


----------



## Nathanyel (15. April 2008)

Genauer gesagt hat er seit 2.4 nur 5 Beweglichkeit und 6 Ausdauer, die dt. Version mit Stärke scheint ein Anzeigefehler des WoW-Clients zu sein, was halt BLASC rein textmäßig übernommen hat.


----------

